# Ambiance wallpaper for music streaming. ...



## drewg181 (Jan 3, 2005)

When listening to music streams how about an aquarium, fireplace, some other nice screen saver? I like to stream some music via tivo on my tv in the bedroom, and some nice screensaver would/could be romantical....


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

I'd like to be able to somehow have the Windows Media Player visualizations piped through my Home Network to display on my screen...it'd be great at parties with a projection system!


----------

